# Look What I made (baby pyramid)! Argente pied X RY pied.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this litter a lot. I thought since there are ten, a nice even pyramid would be cute. I need your help deciding on a name for the girl on top, I think she is so cute with that masked facial marking. I also think she is pied agouti (from dad). They are fat too.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg i love them!!! call her sophie


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sophie is cute. But I had a chicken that was named Sophie = died. Another mouse named Sophie = died. A fish named Sophie = died. Lol.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweetheart?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That's nice. I think it should be something about the markings on her face... Like Mask or something. Btw she is agouti pied...


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

awwww sooo cute! and for a name how about kitty,marble,marvel,hope this help will think of more later =D


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Kitty for a mouse? LOVE IT!


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol =D


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for not updating! 

They are 3 weeks old now and all over the place! I had one jump strait up into the air and back down (landed safely on my bed *whew*). Well I have picked 4 keepers from this litter but I am mad, because I think the buck Orbit is tan! It's hard to tell witch parent he got it from, because both parents are a type of yellow pied so they are supposed to have yellow markings on the belly! Oh well, I seem to be having a problem with tan, as if it's hiding.. But it's dominant, so how can it hide?! Satin is easier for me to breed against and it's recessive!

I'm going to put you guys down by talking about my gene issues, lol. Lets see some cuteness!
Here's my group of keepers.








This is Orbit, named after the gum (his father is Stride, the gum (all Strides sons are going to be named after gum, lol)). I believe he is a tan (I hope not) black pied.
















This is Snickers. My -beautiful- piebald agouti doe. I just love how she is so FULL of marking!








Grooming picture. If there's one thing that makes me melt, it's a baby mouse grooming itself in my hand!








Mouse face!
















Thanks to lillyin224, she has a name.... Kitty! I'm sorry I just think it is the worlds cutest and funniest name for a mouse. Agouti pied.








More mousie cleaning time!
















Now my recessive yellow piebald. I really wanted to name her Sunny, because her color is so beautiful, but I wanted to name her Cloud because of the marking on her back that makes her look like she has a cloud on her. So I joined to two names and made SunnyMcCloud!


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

My mouse Maisie has the same problem, when she was about 3 months old or so she began getting orange patches on her underside and stuff, like now she has a tan patch on her chin, hind leg, and belly


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are so adorable at this age!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

They are cute, but they won't stop moving! Lol. I think my favorite age in mice is fuzzie age (11-13 days or so), because they are -calm- and you can hold the, without worrying about them launching off your hands...


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

These guys are total cuties. Tan or not he's adorable xD


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Some mice just naturally have tan hair around their genitals and a spackaling around their sides. With your placement though and how tan it is, I would guess that it is indeed tan. I wouldn't say it's something to fret about, yes, it's dominant, but so long as it only has one copy of the gene than 50% of any offspring you get from it will not have tan. If it was a recessive it could be much harder to breed out! And hey, now you know one of the parents have it. : )


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a little while, you're mice are so pretty. I am glad you like the name it seems to fit her well =)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

It does fit her


----------

